# Sil paintings..or lack there of



## Feanorian (Jul 24, 2003)

One thing that has been bothering me as of late is that it seems Tolkien spent very little time with any actual art for The Sil as opposesed to The Hobbit or LOTR. He has drawn a few hasty maps but aside from that there are only a few. I havent seen any other threads like this but if it is repetitive then I apologize. I actually found a good website with some Sil paitings...but from other artists which is okay but not as good as they would be had they been from the Professor's hand. Here is the link: Scroll Down. The list is on the right 

Here is one picture by Tolkien himself of Taniequetil but it seems to be the Lone-Sil paiting hes done. 

Tolkien Painting 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jul 25, 2003)

Iff you can get hold of _Pictures by JRR Tolkien_ or _JRR Tolkien: Artist and Illustrator_ you will see quite a number of Silmarillion related artworks.


----------



## Old Man Willow (Jul 31, 2003)

I can't rememeber exactly but I recall that two brothers who did many of the illustrations for Terry Brooks' books also helped Tolkien out with LOTR and The Sil. That doesn't help much though.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 31, 2003)

No offence to Mr. Tolkien, but drawing isn't one of his strong-points to say the least. I would too recommend the books citied by Elenion.


----------



## Link (Aug 29, 2003)

That' b/c Tolkien died before the Sil was published.

He wasn't really finished with it, which is why Chris Tolkien had to put it all together.


Tolkien had to finish the story (which he never really did) before starting the paintings.....


----------

